# Need Pictures of puppy cuts.



## lovemytobi (Apr 21, 2005)

Please send some pictures of some puppy cuts. Lily needs a good trim, her coat is long but is getting a bit shabby looking and I was thinking of getting her a really good puppy cut and would like to see different ones. Thanks - Donna


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Here is Izzy in her puppy cut....










And here is a little longer version


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Archie and Abbey are cut short. Only the hair on their ears and tails is long. 

[attachment=36645:Archie_i...eatshirt.jpg]
[attachment=36646:Little_Miss_Abbey.jpg] 

Good luck in finding a cut you like...there are many to choose from.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

It's hard to see his whole body but I love this puppy cut of Kosmo-he's always in a puppy cut :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Here is Koko in his usual style...

[attachment=36651:Koko_April_19th_08.jpg]

Here is Scooby in his style
[attachment=36652:Scooby_i...4_08_002.jpg]

We love the shorter coat, it's so easy to maintain :thumbsup:


----------



## lovemytobi (Apr 21, 2005)

Thank you all so much for the beautiful pictures, I really appreciate them.


----------

